# Kindle Fire 7" keyboard



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a message from Microsoft that the OS for my beloved netbook is no longer supported, which includes virus protection. Ginny is perfectly fine, otherwise.

I don't want to either upgrade the system ($199) or get a new netbook. I'm thinking I might just add a keyboard to my Fire. I have the 7" (not HD). Any recommendations for a keyboard? 

Also, can I install dropbox on the Fire? If so, I can work with that and retire Ginny from active service (internet access).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie - a couple of thoughts.

If it's the original Fire, I don't think there is any way to connect an external keyboard to it (no micro-USB, no blue tooth)

For Ginny: 
Google Chrome Browser has said it will support WinXP systems re security measures through sometime in 2015 & _I think_ Mozilla Firefox is doing so as well. My daughter (who is in the Peace Corps in Africa with a WinXP system is stuck & her brother says that using Chrome should be safe).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - a couple of thoughts.
> 
> If it's the original Fire, I don't think there is any way to connect an external keyboard to it (no micro-USB, no blue tooth)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I use Firefox, so I'll check that out.

Wasn't there a second gen 7" Fire? I'm not sure that it's the absolute first. The charger port is a micro-usb.

I can get the 7" HD with ads for $139 and I know keyboards are available for that. It's still a lot cheaper than getting a new netbook. Ginny is one of the original netbooks with the 7" screen and I love working with her.

I also have to check out dropbox because I work between at least two computers and my editor also accesses my dropbox.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

You can sideload dropbox - have done so on my original Fire.
As for your Ginny - I think your comments way back when were some that convinced me to get my netbook (which I named Nettie) & is what I passed on to my daughter.

Here is one link to an article mentioning Firefox support for XP:
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/10/29/1241255/chrome-will-end-xp-support-in-2015-firefox-has-no-plans-to-stop


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> You can sideload dropbox - have done so on my original Fire.
> As for your Ginny - I think your comments way back when were some that convinced me to get my netbook (which I named Nettie) & is what I passed on to my daughter.
> 
> Here is one link to an article mentioning Firefox support for XP:
> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/10/29/1241255/chrome-will-end-xp-support-in-2015-firefox-has-no-plans-to-stop


I hope your daughter enjoys Nettie as much as I've enjoyed Ginny.

Here's something I found that confirms Firefox will continue support but ...

"Firefox will continue working with Windows XP. At best, in the near future I could see the system requirements getting bumped up to Windows XP with Service Pack 3 (the requirement is SP2 at the moment). The security patches in Firefox are the same, regardless of the version of Windows used.

*Bear in mind that without security updates, the operating system itself will be insecure. What browser and security software you use won't change that.* " [emphasis mine]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can use drop box with a Fire . . . . see the FAQ sticky at the top of this board -- in the last post Betsy explains how to get it.

The current HDX models of the Fire have blue tooth, so you can definitely use a keyboard with them. I can't remember whether any older models do. You can find out by going to your wireless setting and see if there's one specifically for blue tooth. I do think my first 8.9 HD had it, but don't recall it on my original non-HD Fire.

If it doesn't support bluetooth, it doesn't support an auxiliary keyboard as there's no way to plug one in.

BUT, perhaps of equal importance: will the Fire support your preferred programs. The answer there is, probably not. It's not a Windows based machine so it's almost certain that whatever word processor you use now will not be available. Or, if it is, will work differently.

FWIW, though, I wouldn't worry too much about continuing to use your netbook. Firefox or Chrome are both better browsers than IE anyway, in my opinion -- I prefer Firefox -- and, though MS say they will no longer support it, I expect if there is a MAJOR security issue discovered in XP (fairly unlikely as it's an old system and what flaws can be found likely have been), they'll do something about it. Of course, if something glitches, you won't get any help. And you won't get _regular_ patches or fixes.

My opinion: if you have a WinXP machine, you are the sort who uses a device until it doesn't work any more. So stick with it until the device is really dead OR get yourself a new Win8 netbook and use it until it doesn't work any more -- probably be another 10 years. So the cost is really not that high if you look at it that way. FWIW, if you use the 'desktop' mode in Win8, it's not much different to Win7 or XP.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. A lot to think about.

The only thing I need wireless for with Ginny is dropbox, but it is kind of a big deal for me. I do most of my writing on Ginny, but switch to my laptop for polishing. 

I could get something new, but I've got too many expenses right now and I just remembered my car insurance is due next week. Oh, well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Ann. A lot to think about.
> 
> The only thing I need wireless for with Ginny is dropbox, but it is kind of a big deal for me. I do most of my writing on Ginny, but switch to my laptop for polishing.


And, see, the programs you use would possibly not be compatible between a Fire and a Windows machine. Though you should be able to find something for Android systems that save files in a format that your Windows word processor can read -- might mean strange formatting here and there, though, which could become more trouble than it's worth. 

And, if you just keep wireless off until you're ready to upload/download your risk of exposure to internet badness is relatively small. 



> I could get something new, but I've got too many expenses right now and I just remembered my car insurance is due next week. Oh, well.


NOT tax advice but: check with your tax professional: the new device would likely be at least partially, if not fully, depreciable,* which will tend to help offset the cost at tax time. That might be a _harder_ argument to make if you just buy a keyboard for what is, otherwise, a purely PERSONAL use device.

At least, I'd say, start looking. And putting money aside to save up -- there are generally sales in August/September for the 'back to school' crowd. 

*This is ONLY a possibility for Gertie as I know she's in BUSINESS as an author -- this would not be a consideration for anyone with something they use only for personal purposes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, if you just keep wireless off until you're ready to upload/download your risk of exposure to internet badness is relatively small.


I was thinking about that.



> NOT tax advice but: check with your tax professional: the new device would likely be at least partially, if not fully, depreciable,* which will tend to help offset the cost at tax time. That might be a _harder_ argument to make if you just buy a keyboard for what is, otherwise, a purely PERSONAL use device.
> 
> At least, I'd say, start looking. And putting money aside to save up -- there are generally sales in August/September for the 'back to school' crowd.
> 
> *This is ONLY a possibility for Gertie as I know she's in BUSINESS as an author -- this would not be a consideration for anyone with something they use only for personal purposes.


Good advice which I will probably do.

The other thing I love about Ginny is her size. I like that 7" screen and it fits perfectly in my bag. Everything changes. <sigh>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

7" screen?  Wow!  That's really small for a netbook/laptop . . . . . I don't think you'll find a windows based one that small any more. 

I did a quick search on the Zon and there are some android based netbooks that little, but most of the windows ones are at least 10.1 inch.  Though it does appear you wouldn't have to move to Win8 if you didn't want -- there are some Win 7 devices available, though they're really not much cheaper than the Win 8 ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 7" screen? Wow! That's really small for a netbook/laptop . . . . . I don't think you'll find a windows based one that small any more.
> 
> I did a quick search on the Zon and there are some android based netbooks that little, but most of the windows ones are at least 10.1 inch. Though it does appear you wouldn't have to move to Win8 if you didn't want -- there are some Win 7 devices available, though they're really not much cheaper than the Win 8 ones.


I know. I got the original netbook, but a lot of people decided to wait for the larger 10" screen which came out shortly after. I've been very happy with my little Ginny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know. I got the original netbook, but a lot of people decided to wait for the larger 10" screen which came out shortly after. I've been very happy with my little Ginny.


Then you should just keep her for a long time.  I seriously don't think the XP non-support issue will be a big deal as long as you don't go browsing super questionable sites on wide open networks. Plus, don't keep anything _sensitive_ on it. So don't do banking and such with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Then you should just keep her for a long time.  I seriously don't think the XP non-support issue will be a big deal as long as you don't go browsing super questionable sites on wide open networks. Plus, don't keep anything _sensitive_ on it. So don't do banking and such with it.


I basically use dropbox at McD's, Panera or the library. The library is at the college so is probably safer than the other places.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I basically use dropbox at McD's, Panera or the library. The library is at the college so is probably safer than the other places.


As a staff member of a college, I would say ummm, No. At best it is just as risky, at worse....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> As a staff member of a college, I would say ummm, No. At best it is just as risky, at worse....


That's good t know. I never do any personal business at these places, just access my dropbox and sometimes do a little research, e.g., restaurants at Miami International Airport.

I think I'll use my Alpha Smart when I'm out and just use Ginny at home.


----------

